# Hauntfog.com



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone used any of this fog?

Their website advertises 4/1gal jugs for 67$ and 18$ shipping approx.

You might be able to get it scented.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I would go with Froggies.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

agreed


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

We use to have a commerical haunt and we had many foggers die on us while using froggys fog. Unless you are using a fogger with a high wattage heater I would not recommend using froggys, you can not use their fog in a lower wattage fog machine (like the ones you buy at walmart, party stores, pretty much ones that cost $40 or below) as it will clog and destroy them. We talked to the people at the Haunt Fog (made by Grignard) booth at Midwest Haunters Convention, they told us you can use their fog formulas in any fog machine without any problems or clogging. I like the guys at froggys but the fact they didn't tell us about their fog not working in all types of fog machines really made me mad! Everyone has to make their own decision on who they want to buy fog from. We have not used haunt fog yet but based on our experience we will be buying our fog juice from haunt fog in the future.
If you have any liquid misting or spraying out of the front nozzel or pooled in the front of your fogger on what ever you have it sitting on, that is called "wet fog" and it means that your fog machine does not have a high enough wattage heater to properly heat up the type and/or brand of fog juice and turn it into fog. This will make your foggers clog up and die! No matter what type or brand of juice you are using this will be a warning sign you need to watch for.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Nice to know.*

I have never heard of this issue before. I just bought a gallon of Froggies swamp juice.

I just got this flyer from Hauntfog yesterday and I was considering them for the future.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out coolstuffcheap. They sell 4 gallons of VEI fog juice for $59 plus shipping. I've used this fog juice for years and wouldn't use anything else in my fogger. It's high quality fog juice.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm welllll i just use the fog that my fog machine says is recommended for it lol. I use "Spirit Fog Juice" the only place that i've ever seen it is at http://www.spirithalloween.com/


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

If you're serious about fog, go with Rosco. You get what you pay for and this is far and away the most dense, longest lasting fog I've ever seen.

Cedar Fair amusement parks use Rosco for their haunts.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

charlie said:


> If you're serious about fog, go with Rosco. You get what you pay for and this is far and away the most dense, longest lasting fog I've ever seen.
> 
> Cedar Fair amusement parks use Rosco for their haunts.


idk i use spirit fog and it lasts pretty long as long as there is no wind.. the only complaint i have is it smells terrible! maybe this year ill look for scented fog XD


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used spirit the past 5 years. Up untill last year it was great, long lasting and thick. I must have got a bad batch last year because as soon as the smoke exited the machine it was gone. I guess I'll give it another chance this year.


----------

